# Very intresting site!



## ReformedWretch (Nov 25, 2004)

http://www.mountainretreatorg.net/eschatology.html


----------



## andreas (Nov 25, 2004)

Reformed and Amil.
andreas.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Nov 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> http://www.mountainretreatorg.net/eschatology.html




The guy who runs that place, Tony Warren, is a big time Harold Camping supporter so be careful. He has a lot of good
info but he can be off base in some places.
If you don't know who Harold Camping is, here is a little info on the guy: 
http://www.familyradioiswrong.com/


Tom

[Edited on 26-11-2004 by Keylife_fan]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 26, 2004)

Ok, I don't know Harold Camping...


----------



## Reformingstudent (Nov 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> OK, I don't know Harold Camping...



Hi Adam,

Just edited my last post with info for you. I did that before I knew you responded to my post. HC runs Family Life Radio and has recently with in the last few years become a cultist and has claimed that God has told him that He (God) is through with the Church and all faithful believers must depart out of her. He also mad predictions of the lord's coming in 1994. Of course Christ hasn't come so he is having to revise his date setting once again as the JW's and other cultist before him has.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 26, 2004)

YIKES!


----------



## Dan.... (Nov 26, 2004)

Camping now claims that Jesus will return in 2011.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 26, 2004)

So Tony Warren believes this as well?!

That's sad because I've read a few things by him that seemed pretty sound. How could someone of reformed faith believe this stuff? It sounds so very, very dispensational!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dan...._
> Camping now claims that Jesus will return in 2011.



Oh for crying out loud!


----------



## andreas (Nov 26, 2004)

***The guy who runs that place, Tony Warren, is a big time Harold Camping supporter so be careful***

On what evidence do you base your statement?
andreas.


----------



## blhowes (Nov 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andreas_
> ***The guy who runs that place, Tony Warren, is a big time Harold Camping supporter so be careful***
> On what evidence do you base your statement?


Andreas,
I would agree that it'd be difficult to prove that Tony Warren is a big time supporter of Harold Camping. Tony Warren seems to shy away from talking about other people, whether they be Harold Camping, reformed theologians, or whoever, but prefers to focus on the scriptures, rather than what somebody else says about them. 

His interpretation of many of the scriptures seems the same as Harold Camping's. For example:

Mat 24:15,16 When ye therefore shall see the abomination of desolation, spoken of by Daniel the prophet, stand in the holy place, (whoso readeth, let him understand) Then let them which be in Judaea flee into the mountains: 

Both, if I'm not mistaken, would take this to mean when you see the abomination of desolation in the church, that you should flee from the church (Judaea) and seek refuge in God alone (mountains). Both, I think, would agree that if you see the abomination of desolation in the church, that you should 'come out from among them and be separate'. 

From your understanding of Tony Warren's and Harold Camping's teachings, where do they differ and where do they agree? Also, I was curious if you knew which church Tony Warren is a member of?


----------



## Scot (Nov 26, 2004)

There is a difference between saying that when a church becomes apostate we should flee from it and saying that now ALL churches are apostate. Camping says that ALL are now apostate. I've never read this from Warren.

I agree with alot of the things HC has written IN THE PAST. I do not subscribe to his new "End of the Churh Age" teaching. I think that goes for Warren as well, although I can't speak for him.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Nov 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andreas_
> ***The guy who runs that place, Tony Warren, is a big time Harold Camping supporter so be careful***
> 
> On what evidence do you base your statement?
> andreas.



I got that idea after I brought the subject up in his forum and he defended the man and than deleted me from his group. It was an honest question and wasn't trying to cause trouble but looking for answers and he accused me of causing division.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Nov 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andreas_
> ***The guy who runs that place, Tony Warren, is a big time Harold Camping supporter so be careful***
> 
> On what evidence do you base your statement?
> andreas.



I may have been too strong to say Tony Warren is a "big" time HC supporter, but the impression I got while in his fourm was don't question the man. I was not saying anything personal about him but just questioned his methods and what he was teaching. I emailed Tony asking why I was booted and he never responded. 
He does have a lot of good things on his sight, but as I said before, be careful. 


Tom


----------

